# Facebook page



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Like my Woodland Painting Facebook and I will return the favor by liking yours. :thumbsup: Thanks


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

That's ironic...I just asked whether we could post our page on here ...I was not sure . We almost posted at the same time .:thumbsup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

playedout6 said:


> That's ironic...I just asked whether we could post our page on here ...I was not sure . We almost posted at the same time .:thumbsup:


Yes, you can post your facebook page here if you have 500 or more posts


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

And Im just kidding about the 500 posts


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Woodland said:


> And Im just kidding about the 500 posts


 Bahhahahahah...you had me there for a sec until i scrolled up to check my post count and then I scrolled down to see your next post , LOL...I thought I would have to make 38 posts here tonight !!! 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...5979104.115084.473612402671477&type=1&theater


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

playedout6 said:


> Bahhahahahah...you had me there for a sec until i scrolled up to check my post count and then I scrolled down to see your next post , LOL...I thought I would have to make 38 posts here tonight !!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...5979104.115084.473612402671477&type=1&theater


 Lol Heres your FB link West Isle Painting & Decorating Facebook


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks Woodland ! I did notice that I posted the wrong link...too many pages open I guess and sometimes I hit the wrong key . I was congratulated twice tonight on Facebook because it had said I just got engaged...when I had it posted 5 years ago LOL because I was making some changes on my own personal Timeline page profile . LOL...I had no idea what they were congratulating me for at the time !!! Sometime I wish they had of just kept Facebook really simple for a 50 year old like myself . 

I also did not mean to hijack your thread with my pics...another snafu !


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

playedout6 said:


> I also did not mean to hijack your thread with my pics...another snafu !


Im not worried about it. Its all good. :thumbsup:


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Woodland said:


> Im not worried about it. Its all good. :thumbsup:


I've been looking at your pics...you have some awesome shots on your page ! I'm envious LOL !


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks man


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Woodland said:


> Like my facebook page and I will return the favor by liking yours. :thumbsup: Thanks


Already Done Mike :thumbup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Already Done Mike :thumbup:


Thanks Edgar. Hows things down in Texas? You keeping busy?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Life is good Mike. How about you? Still doing exteriors upthere?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Did it like two yrs ago.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Life is good Mike. How about you? Still doing exteriors upthere?


I was. The rain arrived Friday. Its interior time now.


----------

